# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Hardwood fence pailing feature wall- termite proofing?

## DBR

Hi, I have an unusual question about termites!!!   I am hoping someone can assist.. 
I am currently building a bar under the house.... The walls of the bar are masonry and behind them would he soil/ underground.... 
I have a heap of plain hardwood fence pairings and I plan on using them to make a small feature wall.... To do so I will first build a stud wall using the blue pine (termite treated)... The pairings would then go onto the stud wall... 
My concern is that I don't want to do anything that will attract termites...- so I'm after ideas to prevent problems....      I'm happy to apply three coats of polyurethane clear--- would this serve as a dealer so termites can't detect the timber??? 
Cheers...

----------


## joynz

Varnish and other similar coatings will not deter termites.    
Will the bar be touching any parts of the house? 
Are the palings treated pine?

----------

